# serial killer = καθ' έξη δολοφόνος, (εσφ. κατ' εξακολούθηση δολοφόνος, κατά συρροή δολοφόνος), κν. σίριαλ κίλερ



## nickel (Apr 5, 2011)

Με τα επίθετα _*σειριακός*_ και _*σειραϊκός*_ ασχοληθήκαμε στο νήμα «Το σείριαλ της αντιπαράθεσης σειριακού με σειραϊκό» (όχι, δεν θέλουμε το _σίριαλ_ να γίνει _σείριαλ_, ούτε το _σπιράλ_ _σπειράλ_ ούτε η _ασπιρίνη_ _ασπειρίνη_ — στην περίπτωση του _σίριαλ_, για έναν λόγο παραπάνω: δεν υπάρχει ετυμολογική σχέση της ελληνικής λέξης _σειρά_ με το λατινικό _series_).

Κάπου στου Σαραντάκου αναφέρθηκαν σε _σίριαλ κίλερ_ και δεν θυμάμαι αν εννοούσαν τους μεταφραστές που καθ’ έξιν και κατά συρροήν δολοφονούν μεταφράσεις.

Κάποιος εκ των νομικών ας μας εξηγήσει τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _καθ’ έξιν_ και _κατά συρροήν_ (εκφράσεις που τα λεξικά μας τις θέλουν στην απολιθωμένη τους μορφή, με τα τελικά τους –_ν_, και όχι _καθ’ έξη_ ή _κατά συρροή_). Σε συζήτηση σε άλλο φόρουμ είχα πειστεί ότι θα ήταν πιο σωστό να μιλάμε για _*καθ’ έξιν δολοφόνους*_. Πάντως, αρκούν ένα-δυο γκουγκλίσματα για να διαπιστώσει κανείς ότι έχει καθιερωθεί ο _*κατά συρροήν δολοφόνος*_ σαν απόδοση του _serial killer_, αν και πολλοί προτιμούν τη θαλπωρή της μεταγραφής σε _*σίριαλ κίλερ*_: εδώ και σε βιβλίο, μαζί με το αγγλικό τελικό –_ς_:





Το άλλο βιβλίο με τους σίριαλ στον τίτλο (_Talking With Serial Killers_) έχει γίνει _Επάγγελμα: κατά συρροήν δολοφόνος_.





Είχα εντοπίσει σε είδηση την εξής πρόταση (τη διορθώνω με την προσθήκη μιας πρόθεσης για ακόμα καλύτερο εφέ): 
Πρόκειται για έναν κληρικό, έγγαμο και πατέρα τεσσάρων παιδιών, ο οποίος είχε σχέσεις «καθ' έξιν και κατ’ εξακολούθησιν και κατά συρροήν», όπως σημειώνεται στο κλητήριο θέσπισμα της Ιεράς Συνόδου, «μετά πλειόνων αρρένων». 

Τρία διαφορετικά _κατά_ (η _έξις_ έπαιρνε δασεία, το βλέπουμε και στη _μέθεξη_), δεν ξέρεις ποιο είναι χειρότερο. :s

(DISCLAIMER) Και, αν καμιά φορά δείτε να γράφω για _σειραϊκούς δολοφόνους_ — είναι για πλάκα και προσωπική χρήση αποκλειστικά (αν και ανήκει στα μισοαστεία-μισοσοβαρά), μην το μιμηθείτε σε σοβαρή δουλειά.


----------



## 0avasns (Apr 6, 2011)

Βλέπω στο ΛΚΝ και παρατηρώ στην κοινή χρήση ότι το «κατά συρροή» σημαίνει κάτι που γίνεται συστηματικά (κλοπές κατά συρροή κλπ). Όμως εγώ νομίζω ότι θυμάμαι τον παππού μου, που ήταν δικηγόρος, να μου εξηγεί, προ αμνημονεύτων ετών, ότι «κατ' εξακολούθηση» είναι ότι κάνεις και ξανακάνεις την ίδια αξιόποινη πράξη ενώ «κατά συρροή» είναι όταν με μία ενέργεια γίνονται συγχρόνως περισσότερα από ένα διαφορετικά αδικήματα. Ή κάτι τέτοιο. Είναι αρκετά πιθανό να θυμάμαι λάθος, μετά από μερικές δεκαετίες. Όμως, από την άλλη, αν η επανάληψη του εγκλήματος σε κάνει «κατα συρροή» εγκληματία, τότε τι σε κάνει «κατ' εξακολούθηση», «κατ' επανάληψη» ή «καθ' έξη» εγκληματία; Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος νομικός να μας διαφωτίσει καλύτερα;


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2011)

Να καταθέσω λίγα από το λήμμα *συρροή* του Παπύρου:

Η συρροή διακρίνεται βασικά σε δύο ζεύγη κατηγοριών ανάλογα είτε με τον αριθμό τών πράξεων που πληρούν την αντικειμενική υπόσταση ενός εγκλήματος είτε με τον αριθμό τών ποινικών διατάξεων που κάθε φορά συντρέχουν. Στην πρώτη ομάδα κάνουμε λόγο για πραγματική και κατ' ιδέαν συρροή, ενώ στην δεύτερη ομάδα μιλάμε για φαινομένη και για αληθή συρροή. Για τον τρόπο με τον οποίο επιβάλλεται ποινή επί πραγματικής συρροής γίνεται λόγος στο άρθρο 94 §1 Ποιν.Κ. Σύμφωνα με την διάταξη αυτή «κατά τού υπαιτίου δύο ή περισσότερων εγκλημάτων που πραγματώθηκαν με δύο ή περισσότερες πράξεις και τιμωρούνται κατά τον νόμο με πρόσκαιρες στερητικές τής ελευθερίας ποινές, επιβάλλεται, κατά την επιμέτρησή τους, συνολική ποινή, η οποία αποτελείται από την βαρύτερη από τις συντρέχουσες ποινές επαυξημένη (...)». Την περίπτωση αντίθετα τής κατ' ιδέαν συρροής αντιμετωπίζει η διάταξη τού άρθρου 94 §2 Ποιν.Κ.. σύμφωνα με την οποία «αν τα εγκλήματα που συρρέουν πραγματώθηκαν με μία πράξη, το δικαστήριο επαυξάνει ελεύθερα την βαρύτερη από τις συντρέχουσες ποινές, αλλά όχι πέρα από το ανώτατο όριο του είδους τής ποινής». Έτσι λοιπόν η περίπτωση ενός δράστη που διαπράττει κλοπή και κατά την φυγή του πυροβολεί και τραυματίζει κάποιον που τόν καταδιώκει, υπάγεται στην διάταξη τού άρθρου 94 §1 Ποιν.Κ., ενώ αντίθετα, ο δράστης που ρίχνει χειροβομβίδα σε σημείο που βρίσκονται περισσότεροι άνθρωποι και τραυματίζει τρεις από αυτούς, τιμωρείται κατά το άρθρο 94 §2 Ποιν.Κ. (τα παραδείγματα αυτά αναφέρονται στον Γ. Α. Μαγκάκη, Ποινικό Δίκαιο, 2η έκδ., Αθήνα 1981, σ. 425). […]
Φαινομένη πραγματική συρροή συντρέχει στην περίπτωση τού δράστη που κάνοντας «ριφιφί» ανοίγει μια τρύπα στον τοίχο (φθορά ξένης ιδιοκτησίας), και μπαίνει στον χώρο που βρίσκονται τα χρήματα (διατάραξη οικιακής ειρήνης) και τα αφαιρεί (κλοπή). Αντίθετα φαινομένη κατ' ιδέαν συρροή υφίσταται στην περίπτωση τού δράστη που με ένα δημοσίευμά του και εξυβρίζει και δυσφημεί έναν άλλο (βλ. για τα παραδείγματα αυτά στον Γ. Α. Μαγκάκη, όπ.π.).​


----------



## 0avasns (Apr 6, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ! Απο τον Πάπυρο λοιπον εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι σωστά θυμάμαι, και ότι η κοινή χρήση (και το ΛΚΝ) έρχονται σε αντίθεση με τη νομική χρήση, και άρα ο serial killer δεν είναι «κατα συρροή δολοφόνος», τουλάχιστον όχι νομικά. Να υποθέσω ότι επειδή το «serial» και «συρροή» ακούγονται παρόμοια μπερδέψαμε και τις σημασίες τους;


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2011)

Δεν είχα σκεφτεί την ηχητική συνάφεια — δεν αποκλείεται να βοήθησε. Από την άλλη, τον _καθ' έξιν δολοφόνο_ δεν αποκλείεται να τον χαντάκωσε η καθαρευουσιανιά.


----------



## 0avasns (Apr 6, 2011)

Το περίεργο είναι ότι το «καθ' έξιν» ακούγεται πιο καθαρευουσιανιά από το «κατα συρροήν» (που εκδημοτικίστηκε εύκολα αποβάλλοντας το -ν) παρότι τη λέξη «συρροή» από μόνη της, ε, δε θα την έλεγα και λαϊκή  Αν εξαιρέσουμε την παγιωμένη χρήση απο τα νομικά, δε νομίζω πως η «συρροή» είναι λιγότερο καθαρεύουσα από την «έξη». Οπότε είναι ακόμα πιο ενδιαφέρον ότι ακούγεται έτσι.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 7, 2011)

Από χτες θέλω να γράψω, αλλά δεν έχω χρόνο... Δυο λόγια και θα επανέλθω: ο ΠΚ κάνει διάκριση ανάμεσα σε «κατά συρροήν» (= πολλαπλά εγκλήματα, ίσως και διαφορετικής φύσης) και «καθ' έξιν» (= εγκλήματα κατά συνήθεια, ίσως και λόγω ψυχιατρικών προβλημάτων). Νομίζω επομένως η σωστή απόδοση εδώ είναι η δεύτερη, όχι αυτό που γράψαμε, γιατί οι serial killers είναι άνθρωποι που σκοτώνουν για συγκεκριμένους λόγους, και για την προσωπική τους ικανοποίηση. Βίκι:
A serial killer is typically defined as an individual who has murdered three or more people over a period of more than a month, with down time (a "cooling off period") between the murders, and whose motivation for killing is largely based on psychological gratification.​
Ο ελληνικός ποινικός κώδικας λέει τα εξής:

*Άρθρο 41
Εγκληματίες καθ’ έξη με ελαττωμένο καταλογισμό​*1.	Αν αυτός που καταδικάστηκε κατά το άρθρο 38 σε περιορισμό σε ψυχιατρικό κατάστημα κριθεί σύμφωνα με τα άρθρα 90 και 91 *ως καθ’ έξη ή κατ’ επάγγελμα εγκληματίας*, [...]. 
*ΙΙ. Εγκληματίες υπότροποι και καθ’ έξη​*Εγκληματίες καθ’ έξη ανεξάρτητα από την περίπτωση υποτροπής
Ανεξάρτητα από την ύπαρξη υποτροπής, οι διατάξεις του άρθ.89 παρ.1 εφαρμόζονται και στους εγκληματίες καθ’ έξη ή κατ’επάγγελμα. Αν μάλιστα αυτοί είναι επικίνδυνοι για τη δημόσια ασφάλεια και η ποινή που πρέπει να επιβληθεί για την πράξη ή τις πράξεις που τελέστηκαν είναι πρόσκαιρη κάθειρξη, μπορεί να επιβληθεί κάθειρξη αόριστης διάρκειας. 

*ΙΙΙ. Συρροή εγκλημάτων
Άρθρο 94​*Συνολική ποινή σε περίπτωση στερητικών της ελευθερίας ποινών
1.	Κατά του υπαιτίου δύο ή περισσοτέρων εγκλημάτων που πραγματώθηκαν με δύο ή περισσότερες πράξεις και τιμωρούνται κατά το νόμο με πρόσκαιρες στερητικές της ελευθερίας ποινές, επιβάλλεται, μετά την επιμέτρησή τους συνολική ποινή, η οποία αποτελείται από τη βαρύτερη από τις συντρέχουσες ποινές επαυξημένη.[...]
2.	Αν τα εγκλήματα που συρρέουν πραγματώθηκαν με μία πράξη, το δικαστήριο επαυξάνει ελεύθερα τη βαρύτερη από τις συντρέχουσες ποινές, αλλά όχι πέρα από το ανώτατο όριο του είδους της ποινής.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2011)

Ο τίτλος είναι η πρόκληση και καταγράφει τη σημερινή μεταφραστική πραγματικότητα. Δεν έχω κάτσει να σκεφτώ πώς θα ήταν σωστό να διατυπωθεί εκεί (παρότι γράφω ότι έχω από παλιά πειστεί ότι ο σωστός όρος είναι _καθ' έξιν δολοφόνος_ — πολύ μου άρεσε το _καθ' έξη_ του ΠΚ). Επίσης, θα μετέφραζες το _καθ' έξη δολοφόνος_ σε _habitual killer_ ή _serial killer_;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2011)

Ο serial killer δεν είναι μάλλον _κατ' εξακολούθηση δολοφόνος_; Διότι είναι σωστή η παραπάνω επισήμανση για τον _καθ' έξιν δολοφόνο_. Και σίγουρα η συρροή είναι άλλο πράγμα.

Ερώτηση, τώρα: Σεις θα χρησιμοποιούσατε τον όρο _πολλαπλός δολοφόνος_;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 8, 2011)

Ωστόσο, συρροή μπορεί να είναι το εξής: ένας τρομοκράτης ανατινάζει ένα λεωφορείο με 50 άτομα. Συρροή εγκλημάτων, όχι όμως serial killer. 
Συρροή εγκλημάτων επίσης έχουμε όταν κάποιος εκδίδει συνέχεια ακάλυπτες επιταγές.


nickel said:


> Επίσης, θα μετέφραζες το _καθ' έξη δολοφόνος_ σε _habitual killer_ ή _serial killer_;


Νομίζω ότι εδώ δε θα έπρεπε να μας απασχολεί η αντιστρεψιμότητα, αλλά η αντιστοιχία.
@Ζαζ: εγώ όχι.


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2011)

Zazula said:


> [...] Ερώτηση, τώρα: Σεις θα χρησιμοποιούσατε τον όρο _πολλαπλός δολοφόνος_;



Μόνο αν υπήρχε περίπτωση να πολλαπλασιάζεται ο δολοφόνος :laugh::


----------



## Themis (Apr 8, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Σεις θα χρησιμοποιούσατε τον όρο _πολλαπλός δολοφόνος_;


Εγώ όχι, αλλά γενικά με το "πολλαπλός" έχω πολλαπλό πρόβλημα (ή πολλαπλά προβλήματα; Ιδού η απορία). Άνετα όμως θα μιλούσα για πολυδολοφόνο. Κάτι σαν πολυθεσίτης ένα πράμα.

Δαεμάνε, συμφωνώ. Δεν πρόκειται για πολλαπλώς δολοφόνο αλλά για πολλάκις δολοφονήσαντα. Τον πολλαπλό δολοφόνο θα έτεινα να τον φανταστώ όπως τον απεικονίζεις.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2011)

Σαν τα πολλαπλά αντίγραφα.

Μου αρέσει ο _πολυδολοφόνος_. Σχεδόν είμαι έτοιμος να εγκαταλείψω τον δικό μου _σειραϊκό δολοφόνο_. :)


----------



## gregan (Jan 12, 2012)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις, αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι. Πιστεύω εντούτοις ότι ο κατά συρροή δολοφόνος είναι ο mass murderer, και μπορεί να λέμε "μαζικές δολοφονίες", αλλά δεν λέμε "μαζικός δολοφόνος". Το "κατ' εξακολούθηση" να αναφέρεται ορθότερα στον υπότροπο, στον persistent offender κ.λπ. Σύμφωνα με το OED: serial killer n. a person who commits a series of murders, often with no apparent motive and usually following a similar, characteristic pattern of behaviour. Δυστυχώς ούτε το καθ' έξη ούτε το κατ' εξακολούθηση φαίνεται να αντιστοιχούν σε μη ορατό κίνητρο και σε χαρακτηριστικό τρόπο δράσης. Ο Ιωάννης Πανούσης στον _Αστυνομικό θησαυρό ΙΙ_ μεταφράζει τόσο το serial killer και το serial murder (sic) με το "μανιακός δολοφόνος", κάτι που θεωρώ απαράδεκτο. Ασε που παρακάτω μεταφράζει το serial murder "συνεχόμενες δολοφονίες". Μεγάλο μπέρδεμα, σύντροφοι εν λέξεσι. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η λέξη "επαλληλία" και όπως πάντως χρησιμοποιείται στην "αρχή της επαλληλίας" (φυσ.) και η οποία ορίζεται ως "σε κάθε φαινόμενο ή αλλαγή καταστάσεως ενός συστήματος κάθε αίτιο επιφέρει το αντίστοιχό του αποτέλεσμα, ανεξάρτητα από την τυχόν συνύπαρξη και άλλων αιτίων" (βλ. κινήτρων) θα μπορούσε, αν όχι κάλλιστα, να σταθεί ως μετάφραση του SK σε δολοφόνο κατ' επαλληλία. Τι λέτε;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 12, 2012)

Καλημέρα, και καλώς όρισες!

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες παρατηρήσεις. Θα ήθελα να σημειώσω κάτι σχετικά με το σχόλιό σου για τον ορισμό του serial killer, σε αντιπαράθεση με τον όρο _καθ' έξη_. Νομίζω πως ούτε στον όρο serial killer αυτόν καθαυτόν φαίνεται το "no apparent motive". Η σύναψη δείχνει σε πρώτη φάση ότι ο δολοφόνος διαπράττει σειρά φόνων. Αντίστοιχα, το ελληνικό "καθ' έξη" του ΠΚ δείχνει ότι ο δολοφόνος δολοφονεί από συνήθεια. Μάλιστα, το ΛΚΝ ορίζει την _έξη_ και ως παθολογική κατάσταση που έχει την τάση να επαναλαμβάνεται. Με αυτό το σκεπτικό, προσωπικά νομίζω ότι αυτή είναι η αντιστοιχία.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 12, 2012)

gregan said:


> Ο Ιωάννης Πανούσης στον _Αστυνομικό θησαυρό ΙΙ_ μεταφράζει τόσο το serial killer και το serial murder (sic) με το "μανιακός δολοφόνος", κάτι που θεωρώ απαράδεκτο.


Καλώς όρισες και από μένα!

Ελπίζω να επιτραπεί σ' εμάς τους υποτιτλιστές να εξακολουθούμε να γράφουμε "μανιακός δολοφόνος" όταν το "κατά συρροήν" δεν χωράει στον υπότιτλο. Είναι τέσσερις χαρακτήρες παραπάνω. Θα φροντίσουμε βέβαια να μη βγαίνει από το στόμα ειδικών. Μπορεί να το λέει ένα πρωτοσέλιδο εφημερίδας, για παράδειγμα.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 12, 2012)

Είναι σημαντικό το πρόβλημα του χώρου, βέβαια, από την άλλη όμως και οι υπότιτλοι βοηθούν στην παγίωση όρων - αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχει άλλη λύση...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 12, 2012)

gregan said:


> Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις, αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι. Πιστεύω εντούτοις ότι ο κατά συρροή δολοφόνος είναι ο mass murderer, και μπορεί να λέμε "μαζικές δολοφονίες", αλλά δεν λέμε "μαζικός δολοφόνος".



Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι σωστό. Mass murderer μπορεί να είναι κάποιος που σκοτώνει πολλούς σε μία και μοναδική απόπειρα. Αυτό είναι πολλαπλός φόνος (διπλή, τριπλή, τετραπλή... πολλαπλή δολοφονία). Τέτοια περιστατικά είναι π.χ. οι σφαγές σε σχολεία.

Υπάρχει και ο τρίτος όρος, spree killer, που πιστεύω ότι είναι ο όρος που πρέπει να αποδίδεται με το "κατά συρροή", γιατί αναφέρεται σε φόνους που γίνονται στην σειρά, σε πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Serial killer είναι ο κατ' εξακολούθηση. Μπορεί να έχει διαπράξει 10 δολοφονίες σε διάρκεια πέντε ετών (π.χ. ο Eric Edgar Cooke, διέπραξε 22 δολοφονίες σε διάρκεια τεσσάρων ετών).

Σχετικά με μαζικές δολοφονίες έχω γράψει εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Είναι σημαντικό το πρόβλημα του χώρου, βέβαια, από την άλλη όμως και οι υπότιτλοι βοηθούν στην παγίωση όρων - αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχει άλλη λύση...


Να φτιάξουμε το _συρροϊκά_...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι σωστό. Mass murderer μπορεί να είναι κάποιος που σκοτώνει πολλούς σε μία και μοναδική απόπειρα. Αυτό είναι πολλαπλός φόνος (διπλή, τριπλή, τετραπλή... πολλαπλή δολοφονία). Τέτοια περιστατικά είναι π.χ. οι σφαγές σε σχολεία.
> 
> Υπάρχει και ο τρίτος όρος, spree killer, που πιστεύω ότι είναι ο όρος που πρέπει να αποδίδεται με το "κατά συρροή", γιατί αναφέρεται σε φόνους που γίνονται στην σειρά, σε πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Serial killer είναι ο κατ' εξακολούθηση. Μπορεί να έχει διαπράξει 10 δολοφονίες σε διάρκεια πέντε ετών (π.χ. ο Eric Edgar Cooke, διέπραξε 22 δολοφονίες σε διάρκεια τεσσάρων ετών).
> 
> Σχετικά με μαζικές δολοφονίες έχω γράψει εδώ.


Και όμως, η αντιστοιχία _mass murderer = κατά συρροή δολοφόνος_, από νομικής άποψης τουλάχιστον είναι σωστή. Έγραψα παραπάνω:



Palavra said:


> Ωστόσο, συρροή μπορεί να είναι το εξής: ένας τρομοκράτης ανατινάζει ένα λεωφορείο με 50 άτομα. Συρροή εγκλημάτων, όχι όμως serial killer.
> Συρροή εγκλημάτων επίσης έχουμε όταν κάποιος εκδίδει συνέχεια ακάλυπτες επιταγές.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2012)

Σ' αυτήν εδώ τη σελίδα, που μοιάζει σαν παλιά έκδοση της Wikipedia, έχει τα τρία είδη πολυδολοφόνων (multiple murderers):

The term *serial killer* is widely believed to have been coined either by FBI agent Robert Ressler or by Dr. Robert D. Keppel in the 1970s (the credit for the term is still disputed). Serial killer entered the popular vernacular in large part due to the well-publicized crimes of Ted Bundy and David Berkowitz ("Son of Sam") in the middle years of that decade.

The term allows criminologists to distinguish those who kill several people over a long period of time from those who kill several people during a single event (mass murderers). A third type of multiple killer is a spree killer.

The following are brief definitions of these three types:


A *serial killer* is someone who commits three or more murders over an extended period of time with cooling-off periods in between. In between their crimes, they appear to be quite normal, a state which Hervey Cleckley and Robert Hare call the "mask of sanity." There is sometimes — but not always — a sexual element to the murders.
A *mass murderer*, on the other hand, is an individual who kills ten or more people in a single event and in one location. The perpetrators sometimes commit suicide, meaning knowledge of their state of mind and what triggers their actions is often left to more speculation than fact. Mass murderers who are caught sometimes claim they cannot clearly remember the event.
A *spree killer* commits multiple murders in different locations over a period of time that may vary from a few hours to several days. Unlike serial killers, however, they do not revert to their normal behavior in between slayings.

Τώρα ο gregan (καλωσήρθες, gregan) βάζει και τις *αλλεπάλληλες δολοφονίες* στο τραπέζι. Το θέμα είναι ότι μπορούμε να έχουμε έναν νομικό όρο, όπως τον ορίζουν οι νόμοι της ελληνικής επικράτειας (ο λόγος στους νομικούς), και κάνα-δυο όρους της πιάτσας, για μυθιστορήματα, υπότιτλους, εφημερίδες. Φοβάμαι ότι ακόμα και εύστοχοι όροι είναι πολύ αργά για να εκτοπίσουν την ποικιλία που συνθέτει το σημερινό αλαλούμ.


----------



## gregan (Jan 12, 2012)

Σωστά Hellegenes, συμφωνεί μαζί σου και ο Νέστορας Κουράκης, καθηγητής Νομικής του Παν. Αθηνών όταν γράφει
"... από την πλευρά του ο υποψήφιος διδάκτωρ εγκληματολογίας κ. Παν. Παπαϊωάννου έθιξε το θέμα μήπως μέσα απ’ όλη αυτή την επιλεκτική προβολή των περιπτώσεων ανθρωποκτονίας από τα Μ.Μ.Ε. δημιουργείται π.χ. για τον δράστη πολλαπλών φόνων κατ’εξακολούθηση (serial killers) ή κατά συρροή (mass murderers), μία βεβιασμένη εικόνα τέρατος ή δράκου, άρα κάτι ίσως διαφορετικό απ’ την πραγματικότητα, έτσι ώστε αυτού του είδους η ειδησεογραφία τελικά να ικανοποιεί απλώς κάποιες, θα λέγαμε, κατά τον Jung, υποσυνείδητες, αρχέτυπες λειτουργίες και ανάγκες του ανθρώπινου ψυχισμού, με κεντρικό άξονα τις απωθημένες επιθυμίες και ανασφάλειές του".
Για να πω την αλήθεια έχω χρησιμοποιήσει στις περισσότερες μεταφράσεις μου το κατ' εξακολούθηση για τον sk. Απ' ό,τι βλέπω μάλλον σε κάποιο είδος σύμβασης θα πρέπει να στηριχτούμε για τον όρο αυτό.


----------



## gregan (Jan 12, 2012)

> Φοβάμαι ότι ακόμα και εύστοχοι όροι είναι πολύ αργά για να εκτοπίσουν την ποικιλία που συνθέτει το σημερινό αλαλούμ.


Έτσι είναι Νίκο. Πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να ανεχτούμε τους συμβατικούς όρους κατ' εξακολούθηση και κατά συρροή για να ξεφύγουμε από αυτό το χάος.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 12, 2012)

Να πιάσουμε λίγο και τους όρους όπως ορίζονται στον ποινικό κώδικα;



*α. Έγκλημα κατ’ εξακολούθηση *
(α. 98):| Αν περισσότερες από μία πράξεις του ίδιου προσώπου συνιστούν εξακολούθηση του ίδιου εγκλήματος, το δικαστήριο μπορεί, αντί να εφαρμόσει τη διάταξη του άρθρου 94 παρ.1, να επιβάλλει μια και μόνο ποινή. για την επιμέτρησή της το δικαστήριο λαμβάνει υπόψη το όλο περιεχόμενο των μερικότερων πράξεων.
*β. Καθ’ έξη (κατά συνήθεια)*
(α.13, στ): |Κατά συνήθεια τέλεση του εγκλήματος συντρέχει όταν από την επανειλημμένη τέλεση της πράξης προκύπτει σταθερή ροπή του δράστη προς τη διάπραξη του συγκεκριμένου εγκλήματος ως στοιχείο της προσωπικότητας του δράστη.
*γ. Συρροή *
(α.94,1): |Κατά του υπαιτίου δύο ή περισσοτέρων εγκλημάτων που πραγματώθηκαν με δύο ή περισσότερες πράξεις και τιμωρούνται κατά το νόμο με πρόσκαιρες στερητικές της ελευθερίας ποινές, επιβάλλεται, μετά την επιμέτρησή τους συνολική ποινή, η οποία αποτελείται από τη βαρύτερη από τις συντρέχουσες ποινές επαυξημένη. 

Στην περίπτωση του άρθρου 98 (*κατ' εξακολούθηση*), μιλάμε για εξακολούθηση του ίδιου εγκλήματος, για την οποία μάλιστα μπορεί να επιβληθεί *μία* ποινή. Πρακτικά, λοιπόν, δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους εγκλήματα (π.χ. 2 ή περισσότερους φόνους), αλλά για το ίδιο έγκλημα, που αφορά προσβολή του ίδιου έννομου αγαθού. Αν π.χ. πλαστογραφήσω 20 υπογραφές, τότε μιλάμε για πλαστογραφία κατ' εξακολούθηση. Αν όμως σκοτώσω 20 ανθρώπους, τότε μιλάμε για 20 διαφορετικούς φόνους, άρα για 20 διαφορετικά εγκλήματα, επομένως έχουμε συρροή εγκλημάτων (όχι όμως απαραίτητα κατά συρροή δολοφόνο, εξηγώ παρακάτω).
Στην περίπτωση του άρθρου 13, στ (και 92), (*καθ' έξη [ανεξάρτητα από την περίπτωση υποτροπής]*) η έξη είναι στοιχείο της προσωπικότητας του δράστη, και δεν μπορεί να κάνει αλλιώς, π.χ. θα σφάζει δύο ανθρώπους το μήνα μέχρι να τον πιάσουν ή μέχρι να πεθάνει.
Στην περίπτωση του άρθρου 94, 1 (*κατά συρροή*), έχουμε συρροή όταν ο δράστης διαπράττει δύο ή περισσότερα ανεξάρτητα μεταξύ τους εγκλήματα, ακόμα και εάν αυτά διαπράττονται με μία πράξη (η περίπτωση του βομβιστή που έγραψα παραπάνω).

Επομένως, από νομικής άποψης ο όρος _κατ' εξακολούθηση_ δεν είναι σωστός ως απόδοση του _serial killer_, διότι λέγοντας _κατ' εξακολούθηση_ αναφερόμαστε στην τέλεση ενός και μόνο εγκλήματος *κατά του ίδιου προσώπου*. Ο όρος _κατά συρροή_ επίσης δεν είναι σωστός, γιατί ναι μεν καλύπτει την τέλεση πολλαπλών εγκλημάτων, ωστόσο δεν περιλαμβάνει το ψυχοπαθολογικό στοιχείο που περιλαμβάνει ο όρος _καθ' έξη_, τον οποίο προσωπικά θεωρώ και τον μόνο σωστό για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.

Αυτά, και ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα (edit) και ελπίζω να μην πιάσει τη βέργα ο Ρογήρος...


----------



## gregan (Jan 12, 2012)

Πολύ διαφωτιστικό Palavra. Μάλλον τα είχες πει από την αρχή, αλλά μέσα σε αυτό το χάος προτάσεων -ενδιαφερουσών, οπωσδήποτε (αχ αυτές οι γενικές)- μου ξέφυγε εντελώς η νομική υπόσταση των γραφόμενών σου. Φυσικά και έτσι πρέπει να το γράφουμε, μια που υπάρχουν αντιστοιχίες ουσίας. Σε ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 12, 2012)

Palavra said:


> (edit) και ελπίζω να μην πιάσει τη βέργα ο Ρογήρος...



Ο Ρογήρος υποκλίνεται και συμφωνεί απολύτως με την τοποθέτησή σας! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Palavra (Jan 12, 2012)

:) 
Ενδιαφέρον πάντως έχει ότι η ερμηνεία του ΠΚ στην οποία ανέτρεξα, αναφέρει ότι η διάταξη του άρθρου 92 περί καθ' έξη εγκληματιών ανεξαρτήτως υποτροπής δεν φαίνεται να έχει εφαρμοστεί στην Ελλάδα. Βέβαια, η χρονολογία έκδοσης του βιβλίου είναι το 2003, αλλά νομίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο ισχύει ως σήμερα - θα είχε γίνει σαφώς ντόρος αν είχε συλληφθεί ένας καθ' έξη δολοφόνος.

Παραμένουν ωστόσο δύο παράμετροι που δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στη διάδοση αυτού του όρου. Ο πρώτος είναι ότι το _serial_ του _serial killer_ μοιάζει ηχητικά με το _συρροή_ του _δολοφόνος κατά συρροή_, και ο δεύτερος εικάζω ότι είναι πως για πολλούς μεταφραστές η σύναψη «καθ' έξη» του ΠΚ φαίνεται κάπως επίσημη για να εμφανιστεί, π.χ., σε υπότιτλο ταινίας, ενώ η σύναψη «κατά συνήθεια» φαίνεται λειψή. Νομίζω πως αυτός είναι ο λόγος της μεσοβέζικης λύσης του «σίριαλ κίλερ» που χρησιμοποιείται συχνά.

Εδιτ: :blush::blush:


----------



## Theseus (Apr 2, 2012)

*serial killer*

Is κατά συρροήν δολοφόνος/μανιακός δολοφόνος [μανιακή δολοφόνισσα] the normal Greek for the above?
--He is a serial killer who clinically [[ψυχρ described the disembowelling of his victims.:down:


----------



## Immortalite (Jul 9, 2018)

Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ, που λένε και στο χωριό μου. 

Επειδή έχουν πονέσει τα ματάκια μου με τους σειριακούς δολοφόνους που πετάγονται από τις (δημοσιογραφικές) γωνίες,
να καταθέσω κι εγώ τη γνώμη μου έστω και τόσα χρόνια μετά. Το άρθρο 94 ΠΚ με το οποίο εισάγεται το τρίτο μέρος του πέμπτου κεφαλαίου αναφορικά με την επιμέτρηση της ποινής το οποίο τιτλοφορείται "Συρροή εγκλημάτων" αναφέρει ότι: "κατά του υπαίτιου δύο ή περισσότερων εγκλημάτων που πραγματώθηκαν με δύο ή περισσότερες πράξεις και τιμωρούνται κατά το νόμο με πρόσκαιρες στερητικές της ελευθερίας ποινές, επιβάλλεται κτλ". Το κριτήριο για να χαρακτηριστεί κάποιος εγκληματίας κατά συρροή είναι εντελώς αντικειμενικό (δύο ή περισσότερα εγκλήματα τελεσθέντα με δύο ή περισσότερες πράξεις) και δεν εξετάζεται η ψυχοπαθολογία του δράστη. Θεωρώ ότι ούτε στην καθ' έξη εγκληματική δραστηριότητα εξετάζεται τέτοιο στοιχείο αφού για να χαρακτηριστεί κάποιος καθ' έξη εγκληματίας θα πρέπει *παρότι τιμωρήθηκε επανειλημμένα, αλλά τουλάχιστον τρεις φορές *για κακουργήματα ή πλημμελήματα που πηγάζουν από δόλο (...) *να διαπράξει νέο αδίκημα*. Ουσιαστικό στοιχείο δηλαδή είναι η προηγούμενες καταδίκες του και η επιβολή ποινής. Όχι η πιθανή ψυχοπαθολογία του. Ο κατά συρροήν πιάστηκε και έρχεται ενώπιον του Δικαστηρίου με πολλά διαφορετικά τελεσθέντα εγκλήματα (τουλάχιστον δύο), ο καθ' έξη μπορεί να είναι και κατά συρροή, αλλά σίγουρα έχει ήδη καταδικαστεί τουλάχιστον τρεις φορές. Θεωρεί δηλαδή το ποινικό σύστημα ότι δεν μπορεί να σου κολλήσει την ταμπέλα του καθ' έξη εγκληματία εάν δεν έχει προσπαθήσει να σε σωφρονίσει πριν. 
Θεωρώ ότι η απόδοση δολοφόνος κατά συρροή για τους serial killer είναι, εκτός από παγιωμένη και κατανοητή στο ευρύ αναγνωστικό κοινό - άλλωστε τις περισσότερες φορές μιλάμε για λογοτεχνική μετάφραση - είναι και στο πνεύμα του ελληνικού ποινικού νόμου αφού ο serial killer έχει σκοτώσει τουλάχιστον δύο φορές. 

Αυτά είχα να πω και αμαρτία ουκ έχω


----------

